# A/c and engine cooling help



## dgkjason (Jul 21, 2010)

Doing a vr swap in a 90 g60 ... Swap is complete and car is running ... I relayed the cooling fans ... But I would like to add a/c and functioning engine cooling ... 

Parts I have ;
Good early style hvac box with controls
Good compressor 
Good radiator and fans 

I need all parts to complete my swap ... A/c Lines , wiring , fcm , condenser , drier ect ... Any help would be greatly appreciated !!! 

Thanks !!!


----------

